# VARGET 243 WIN. VMAX



## deadyote (Nov 17, 2008)

do any of you shoot 58 or 65 gr. V max with varget for yotes how do you like them I like the 65 gr.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

sorry man, not to many biters.

I shoot the 87g Vmax in front of varget. it is very consistent. It's a good powder.

If you looking for a load, look around the internet and you're sure to find something.

Are you going to be using it as a coyote/fur load?

xdeano


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I shot the 58 gr Hornady V-Max, factory and handloads. Shot good, flat, fast. I DID NOT like the kill power. I will never use them again unless I'm punching holes in paper

Sorry no experience with Varget


----------

